# Top nệm cao su đồng phú bán chạy



## Nguyen Lynh (12/4/19)

Xu hướng sử dụng nệm cao su cho gia đình ngày càng được khách hàng ưu tiên lựa chọn bởi đặc tính đàn hồi cao, sự êm ái và an toàn cho sức khỏe. Trong đó, phải kể đến thương hiệu nệm cao su Đồng Phú với quy trình sản xuất khép kín từ khâu chọn khai thác giống- trồng trọt – chế biến mủ ly tâm, đảm bảo luôn mang đến chất lượng tốt nhất và sự an toàn tuyệt đối cho người tiêu dùng. Cùng Thegioinem.com điểm qua các dòng nệm cao su Đồng Phú bán chạy nhất hiện nay trong bài viết dưới đây nhé!

*TOP 1: Nệm cao su Đồng Phú*
Nệm cao su Đồng Phú được làm từ 100% nguyên liệu cao su thiên nhiên, tốt cho sức khỏe người dùng nhờ công nghệ tiệt trùng, khử mùi và được xử lý qua nhiều công đoạn nghiêm ngặt, nệm đạt tiêu chuẩn chất lượng ISO 9001:2008. Nệm mang đến trải nghiệm đàn hồi cao và sự thoáng khí tối ưu từ thiết kế hàng triệu bọt khí li ti trên bề mặt nệm. Nệm được bảo hành 10 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 20%
2.a Tặng 2 gối nằm cao su đối với nệm 140x10cm trở lên
2.b Tặng 1 gối cao su đối với các kích thước còn lại
3. Tặng 1 gối ôm TATANA cao cấp
4. Tặng 1 bộ drap cao cấp
5. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà.





_Nệm cao su Đồng Phú 100% cao su thiên nhiên, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe người sử dụng_​
*TOP 2: Nệm Gòn Ép Mặt Cao Su Đồng Phú*
Là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa bông ép chặt phía bên dưới nệm và lớp cao su thiên nhiên phía trên đã tạo nên nệm gòn ép mặt cao su Đồng Phú có độ phẳng cao, chắc chắn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được sự đàn hồi và êm ái giúp người nằm cảm thấy thoải mái khi ngủ. Nệm có thiết kế dạng thẳng và dạng gấp 3 tiện lợi phù hợp mọi không gian phòng. Thời gian bảo hành là 7 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 15%
2. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà





_Nệm gòn ép mặt cao su Đồng Phú - Thegioinem.com_​
*TOP 3: Nệm Cao Su Gấp Đồng Phú*
Đây là sản phẩm nệm cao su được thiết kế gấp 3, dễ dàng xếp gọn và di chuyển nên được khá nhiều khách hàng lựa chọn, đồng thời, nệm cao su gấp còn có ưu điểm về độ mềm mại và êm ái nhưng vẫn hỗ trợ tốt cho chứng đau lưng, nhức mỏi. Bảo hành nệm trong vòng 7 năm.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 20%
2. Tặng 1 gối cao su Đồng Phú
3. Tặng 1 gối ôm TATANA cao cấp
4. Tặng 1 bộ drap cao cấp
5. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà.





_Nệm cao su gấp 3 Đồng Phú hoàn toàn từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên, đàn hồi nâng đỡ tối ưu_​
*TOP 4: Nệm cao su Deluxe 2 mặt lỗ Đồng Phú*
Áp dụng công nghệ sản xuất của Malaysia trên dây chuyền máy móc cao cấp, hiện đại của Đức, Đồng Phú cho ra đời dòng nệm cao su Deluxe 2 mặt lỗ phát huy tối đa sự thông thoáng cho nệm mang đến giấc ngủ thư thái nhất cho gia đình bạn. Nệm được bán chạy bởi đặc tính đàn hồi từ cao su thiên nhiên và độ thông khí cao phù hợp khí hậu nước ta.

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI:
1. Giảm giá 20%
2.a Tặng 2 gối nằm cao su đối với nệm 140x10cm trở lên
2.b Tặng 1 gối cao su đối với nệm từ 160x5cm và 180x5cm.
3. Tặng 1 gối ôm TATANA cao cấp
4. Tặng 1 bộ drap cao cấp
5. Tặng phiếu giảm giá 30% dịch vụ giặt nệm, thảm, ghế sofa,... tận nhà.





_Nệm cao su Deluxe 2 mặt lỗ Đồng Phú dẻo dai và bền bỉ - Thegioinem.com_​


----------

